# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Ziekenhuizen kunnen sterke stijging kanker niet aan - Dagblad van het Noorden

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Ziekenhuizen kunnen sterke stijging kanker niet aan*
*Dagblad van het Noorden -** 16 nov 2006*
De ziekte kanker zal komende jaren in het Noorden sterker om zich heen grijpen dan verwacht. Het Integraal Kankercentrum Noord-Nederland (IKN) waarschuwt dat de ziekenhuizen daar nog niet op voorbereid zijn. *...* 
IKN voorspelt forse toename kankerpatiënten Radio TV Noord
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

